# Second Life



## oysteregg (May 31, 2007)

Hi All
I am a Second Life addict and for the last 2 months, I have not been able to log on to the site.
My PC (Advent T9204) works perfectly, until I load Second Life and then I get told' Second Life requires 32bpp true colour'.
I have Sapphire X1650 Graphics card PCI Express.
All other games work perfectly.
Can anyone help me--------Please
Oysteregg


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

is your video card drivers up to date?also is you color set to 32bit color under display properties?


----------



## oysteregg (May 31, 2007)

Yes. everything is up to date. Have just checked everything. All recent downloads. Still get " Second Life requires 32bpp true colour".
The moment I log on, I am told that my system has changed to 640x480 8bpp.
Have gone through all the preamble and checked and updated all drivers, but still no success.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Try running it in Compatibility Mode.


----------

